# Would Make Tim The Toolman Taylor Proud



## Mike Jones (Jan 19, 2014)

http://www.wimp.com/australianchainsaw

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 19, 2014)

Be a good saw for some in tree pruning, but I don't see too many other applications for it in real world wood.....bhahahaha!!!!



Scott (V8 saw are pretty cool) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------

